# MIDI-Mehrspuraufnahmen in Cubase SX2



## LoneStarXY (16. Juni 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Bei einer MIDI-Aufnahme auf mehreren Spuren gleichzeitig, z.B. von einem Hardware-Sequenzer, werden ALLE ankommenden MIDI-Events, egal auf welcherm MIDI-Kanal, auf ALLE Cubase-internen MIDI-Spuren, für die die Aufnahme aktiviert ist, gemischt aufgenommen.

Ich habe dann also z.B. 16 MIDI-Spuren, die jeweils die Noten und Controller ALLER MIDI-Kanäle der ursprünglichen Aufnahme als mehr oder weniger undurchschaubares Gemisch enthalten. 

Das Hauptproblem ist: Für jede Cubase-MIDI-Spur kann man einen Ausgangs-MIDI-Kanal einstellen, jedoch nicht für ihren Eingang.  MIDI-Spuren scheinen demnach grundsätzlich auf ALLEN MIDI-Kanälen zu empfangen.

Kann man das irgendwie ausschalten?

Ich habe eine Art Spurfilterung mit dem MIDI-Insert-PlugIn Transformer versucht, das wirkt sich dann aber nur auf den MIDI-Ausgang der betreffenden Spur aus, nicht auf den Eingang.

Was mache ich falsch? Ist eine wirkliche Mehrspur-MIDI-Aufnahme mit getrennten MIDI-Kanälen pro Spur überhaupt möglich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
LoneStar


----------



## LoneStarXY (23. Juni 2004)

Schade, daß hier anscheinend keiner so richtig Ahnung hat.
Dabei haben einige andere Beiträge den Anschein erweckt, daß man es hier mit richtigen Allroundtalenten zu tun hat...


----------

